# Bought my first prop-1 controller



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow didn't realise how small it is. I'll be able to hide this anywhere.
Got the prop-1 starter kit. Man this was easy to setup and run. Managed to run the training files and even edited a few to fire outputs at different times and durations. All in about 20 minutes.
Now I just need to get off my but and build a prop for it.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

They are nice little controllers. What do you have planned for it to control?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Congratulations! Once you start learning the PBASIC language, you'll start thinking of other more dynamic things to do with the Prop-1. You can do so much with it like set props to run off of motion sensors, create conditions for your program to run under, control chipcorder sound chips... it's only limited by your imagination!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

DarkShadows said:


> They are nice little controllers. What do you have planned for it to control?


Something similar to crypt of the B.A.P.U by Garage-Of-Evil. I think it would be a good first animated project and since I already know how to weld I won't have to worry about the Owie moment's (although I cried laughing at the description). I just think it's a great prop.

For my second one (when I get to it) I would like to build an 8' dragon to fly over my driveway from behind my fence. But this project may be some time in the making since I'll have to cad the design and then get it looked at for stress related issued and proper material size since the total rig will be in excess of 500lb and I want it to be safe.

The programming seems simple enough. I used to program in Basic, ASCII, and Hex. So I think I should be able to pic it up again but my geek-fu is a little rusty.


----------



## JonnyMac (Apr 5, 2007)

Don't forget that we're always available to help. If you post a request for code help in our forums I will usually have it done that day -- often within an hour or two of your posting.

We're glad you're enjoying the Prop-1 -- have fun with it!

Jon Williams
EFX-TEK


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Cool. Thanks for the offer. If I run into trouble I'll let you know. 
I have it programed to operate the fogger, door rams, prop ram, lights, and sound right now.
Just trying to remember basic code from grade 8. lol

I was also thinking I'd like to do a couple skeletons playing poker and when a subject activated the first trigger both skeletons would turn heads to face the subject and warn them about what was to come. Then the heads would reset and the skeleton furthest from the subject would declare he had a royal flush (which he would not have). A second trigger would be setup behind the far skeleton incase someone went to the other side of the table to confirm the royal flush. In doing this the subject would activate the second trigger which would cause the skeleton to turn it head tward the subject explaining how rude it was to look at his card.
But this will be done another time since for me $$$ is always the limiting factor.


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Wildcat love that idea of skeletons playing cards would love to see that


----------



## kendallizm (Feb 16, 2008)

*Prop-1 Programming*

Here is the website for those interested in what JonnyMac has been talking about, it has all kinds of helpful forums and people ready to guide you in the right direction. Prop-1 and 2 programming help is what this site is geared towards.
http://www.efx-tek.com/php/smf/


----------

